# livecd con catalyst

## tuxer

Sto provando a farmi qualche bel livecd con catalyst, purtroppo ci ho messo un bel po' a capire come cavolo funzionava...

Inoltre ho avuto problemi prima con distcc e poi usando il profilo 2005.0 (vabbeh ho messo il 2004.3 poco male).

Sto ancora facendo gli stage (sono indietro con i lavori) però per adesso ho messo questa robba nel cd live..

Ho lasciato tutto come il cd live gentoo fino a un certo punto...

Dovrebbe servire a fare un po' di data recovery, test di reti e cose simili...

Avete qualche programma da aggiungere?

Qualche consiglio per catalyst?

```
## livecd-stage1 template for Gentoo Linux release bootable LiveCDs

## John Davis <zhen@gentoo.org>

subarch: x86

version_stamp: 20050505 

target: livecd-stage1

rel_type: default

profile: default-linux/x86/2005.0

snapshot: 20050505

source_subpath: default/stage3-x86-20050505

livecd/use:

   -X

   -gtk

   -svga

   ipv6

   socks5

   livecd

   fbcon

   ssl

   

livecd/packages:

   baselayout

   livecd-tools

   genkernel

   ucl

   kudzu-knoppix

   module-init-tools

   hotplug

   irssi

   aumix

   metalog

   pciutils

   parted

   mt-st

   links

   star

   strace

   raidtools

   nfs-utils

   jfsutils

   usbutils

   speedtouch

   xfsprogs

   xfsdump

   e2fsprogs

   reiserfsprogs

   hdparm

   nano

   less

   openssh

   dhcpcd

   mingetty

   pwgen

   popt

   dialog

   rp-pppoe

   gpm

   screen

   mirrorselect

   penggy

   iputils

   hwdata-knoppix

   hwsetup

   bootsplash

   device-mapper

   lvm2

   evms

   vim

   gpart

   pwgen

   pptpclient

   mdadm

   tcptraceroute

   netcat

   ethtool

   wireless-tools

#da qui in poi inserisco la mia robba

#####################################

   sleuthkit

   dd-rescue

   emacs

   sysstat

   sudo

   gpart

   bcwipe

   gnupg

   memdump

#   regviewer

   chkrootkit

   rkhunter

#fanstastico programmino con lazarus e molto altro

   tct

   arpwatch

   rain

   sara

   honeyd

   p0f

   nmap

   knock

   nikto

   cryptcat

   hydra

   tcpdump

   fping

   shorewall

   samba

   cups

   openvpn

   cryptsetup

   reiser4progs

   xfsdump

   lsof

   mpg123

   alsa-tools

   alsa-utils

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a vedere i progetti che ci sono già in giro tipo SysRescCD (basata su Gentoo) per sapere cosa metterci. Ti consiglio cmq di dare un occhio a  Dolphin - LiveCD se vuoi collaborare con un progetto ufficiale di Gentoo che proprio come scopo la creazione di un rescue liveCD.

----------

## tuxer

Eh tanto lo so già che alcune cose non le mettono nei progetti vari e comunque non mi dispiace farmela io (visto che dovrei metterci poco se tutto va bene).

Ci sono delle cose che non mi sono molto chiare però, ora sto provando a sparargli direttamente uno stage3 dentro e vediamo se va...

No perché non si sono motivi per cui debba farli a mano io no???

E comunque se  volessi partire da stage 1 e poi modificare tipo le flags varie mi conviene farlo da catalyst o andare a settare il make.conf dello stage 1 che ho untarrato e POI usare catalyst?

----------

## tuxer

Ah veramente molto interessante la questione dei floppy virtuali in sysrescue, mi piacerebbe capire come hanno fatto...

----------

## xchris

ai tempi avevo fatto un livecd senza catalyst e avevo implementato una cosa molto carina (a mio avviso). (magari esiste gia' qualcosa di simile..)

Riassumo in breve:

- boot livecd

-modifica di alcuni parametri in /etc (ad es)

-lancio di uno script "rileva differenze",salvataggio su floppy

Al prossimo boot del livecd se trovava il floppy nel lettore lo montava e si recuperava determinate configurazioni.

Tutto questo era stato fatto perche' di base era un firewall-livecd e dovevo poter salvare le modifiche di regole,configurazioni e poi locckare il floppy.

Vuoi un consiglio? usa un cdrw  :Laughing: 

Non sarai mai contento  :Smile: 

ciao

EDIT:spiega il funzionamento di questi floppy virtuali..vediamo di replicare  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ai tempi avevo fatto un livecd senza catalyst e avevo implementato una cosa molto carina (a mio avviso). (magari esiste gia' qualcosa di simile..)
> 
> 

 

Shara la tua conscenza allora  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vuoi un consiglio? usa un cdrw 
> 
> Non sarai mai contento 
> ...

 

Sì credo anche io  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:spiega il funzionamento di questi floppy virtuali..vediamo di replicare 

 

Ho detto che mi piacerebbe capire come hanno fatto, mica che ho capito, adesso sto scaricando il cd di sys recovery per vedere come sono fatti visto che la guida non dice nulla!

----------

## tuxer

```
>>> emerge (9 of 86) sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 to /

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-devel/ncurses-5.4-r6' not specified:

!!!            None

QA Notice: ECLASS 'eutils' inherited illegally in sys-devel/ncurses-5.4-r6

QA Notice: ECLASS 'multilib' inherited illegally in sys-devel/ncurses-5.4-r6

QA Notice: ECLASS 'flag-o-matic' inherited illegally in sys-devel/ncurses-5.4-r6

QA Notice: ECLASS 'toolchain-funcs' inherited illegally in sys-devel/ncurses-5.4-r6

!!! Files listed in the manifest do not exist!

ncurses-8.1.ebuild

None

None
```

Uffa non mi vuole fare lo stage 3 che palle...

Come posso sistemare sta roba?[/code]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

chiedi a lxnay che orami catalyst lo conosce come le sue tasche  :Smile:  E' il ragazzo che ha sviluppato il super liveCD reiser4 ready  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxer

Gli ho mandato un pm.

Comunque la questione dei floppy virtuali sembra semplice,

```
label ranish

        kernel memdisk

        append initrd=/bootdisk/ranish.img floppy
```

E memdisk è un minuscolo kernel da 23k, ora bisogna solo capire come ha fatto a farlo, se no mi tocca di copiarglielo spudoratamente  :Wink:  (si può però non ho visto gpl in giro?)

----------

## tuxer

eh eh mi correggo gpl è scritto abbastanza grosso...

----------

## tuxer

trovato questo

http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2004-April/003385.html

per creare dei floppini da far partire con memdisk, ma non ho capito da dove arriva memdisk...

----------

## tuxer

come non detto

http://syslinux.zytor.com/memdisk.php

----------

## xchris

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Shara la tua conscenza allora 
> 
> 

 

avevo semplicemente modificato initrd per fare questa operazione.

ciao

----------

## tuxer

Sono riuscito a fare lo stage 3 usando il profilo nuovo e ora sto provando a fare il cd, però non capisco perché mi voglia mettere per forza X, ho provato anche a togliere tutto lasciando la conf di base di gentoo e lo vuole lo stesso, argh!!!

```
## livecd-stage1 template for Gentoo Linux release bootable LiveCDs

## John Davis <zhen@gentoo.org>

subarch: x86

version_stamp: 20050503

target: livecd-stage1

rel_type: default

profile: default-linux/x86/2005.0

snapshot: 20050503

source_subpath: default/stage3-x86-20050503

livecd/use:

   -X

   -gtk

   -svga

   -gtk2

   -qt

   -kde

   -gnome

   ipv6

   socks5

   livecd

   fbcon

   ssl

   

livecd/packages:

   baselayout

   livecd-tools

   genkernel

   ucl

   kudzu-knoppix

   module-init-tools

   hotplug

   irssi

   aumix

   metalog

   pciutils

   parted

   mt-st

   links

   star

   strace

   raidtools

   nfs-utils

   jfsutils

   usbutils

   speedtouch

   xfsprogs

   xfsdump

   e2fsprogs

   reiserfsprogs

   hdparm

   nano

   less

   openssh

   dhcpcd

   mingetty

   pwgen

   popt

   dialog

   rp-pppoe

   gpm

   screen

   mirrorselect

   penggy

   iputils

   hwdata-knoppix

   hwsetup

   bootsplash

   device-mapper

   lvm2

   evms

   vim

   gpart

   pwgen

   pptpclient

   mdadm

   tcptraceroute

   netcat

   ethtool

   wireless-tools

#da qui in poi inserisco la mia robba

#####################################

#    sleuthkit

#    dd-rescue

#    emacs

#    sysstat

#    app-admin/sudo

#    gpart

#    bcwipe

#    gnupg

#    memdump

# #   regviewer

#    chkrootkit

#    rkhunter

# #fanstastico programmino con lazarus e molto altro

#    tct

#    arpwatch

#    rain

#    sara

#    honeyd

#    p0f

#    nmap

#    knock

#    nikto

#    cryptcat

#    hydra

#    tcpdump

#    fping

#    shorewall

#    samba

#    cups

#    openvpn

#    cryptsetup

#    reiser4progs

#    xfsdump

#    lsof

#    mpg123

#    alsa-tools

#    alsa-utils

#    mc

#    lynx

#    zsh

#    bacula

#    bind-tools

#    ide-smart

#    mutt

#    dar

#    ncftp

#    clamav

```

----------

## gutter

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito a fare lo stage 3 usando il profilo nuovo e ora sto provando a fare il cd, però non capisco perché mi voglia mettere per forza X

 

Hai controllato bene le use flag?

----------

## tuxer

Eh che devo controllare sono quelle sopra le use flag...

La cosa sconvolgente  è che prendendo pari pari il file spec del cd live di gentoo mi viene fuori che ho bisogno di X, anche senza aver modificato nulla...

----------

## tuxer

Un'odissea, se riesco a farlo avanzare poi si blocca da un altra parte  :Sad: ...

Comunque non ho molto capito, perché cavolo ogni volta che si blocca un emerge deve ripartire tutto da capo, non dovrebbe teoricamente chrootarsi e vedere da solo che è già arrivato a un certo punto??

Nessuno l'ha mai usato insomma?

----------

## xchris

qui mi sa che lo usano in pochi catalyst...

fatti un giro sui forum internazionali o chiedi all'autore di Livecd Reiser4 (scusa ma il tuo nick non lo ricordero' mai  :Laughing: )

Se devo essere onesto catalyst non mi piace affatto.... c'e' anche da dire che non l'ho mai usato in modo serio. (mi sono bloccato prima e ho utilizzato altre strade + "manuali"

Appena ho un po' di tempo faccio alcune prove su un nuovo modo di fare livecd. (copyright xchris  :Laughing: ... se va  :Laughing: )

in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxer

Ma dunque per esssere sincero nemmeno a me piace molto per adesso, però volevo usare quello perché se voglio  poi mantenere e aggiornare il live cd mi pare il metodo migliore...

Visto che è in python al massimo vedo di modificare qualcosa (se capisco come è fatto) e se caso suggerisco qualche modifica agli autori!

----------

## tuxer

rettifico catalyst non è così stupido da riiniziare ogni volta, si era fatto dei package...

Comunque in breve io mi farò un cd live (quando ci riuscirò) che ha tutto il supporto per test di reti, tutti i programmi per data recovery e magari fluxbox con firefox per cercare info senza dover usare links (che spesso non è utilizzabile).

Più naturalmente tutte le cose che ci sono già nel cd live minimal di gentoo...

----------

## tuxer

Che calvario non ne posso più...

La cosa più assurda è che mi dà errori di questo tipo

```
>>> emerge (58 of 191) media-libs/lcms-1.13 to /

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'sys-apps/lcms-1.13' not specified:

!!!            None

```

Cioè vede lcms come sys-apps/ mentre è naturalmente in media-libs...

Stessa cosa fa con xfsprogs!

Gli ho sparata uno stage3 nuovo e portage snapshot anche, ma niente da fare!

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

Come va Tuxer?

non so come aiutarti se non con un "olè"  :Very Happy: 

dai, metticela tutta e quando hai finito spiegaci tutto!!!

ciao

DV

----------

## tuxer

Mah guarda anche a usare i file di conf immacolati che usano i dev di gentoo mi dà sempre qualche errore, prima o poi ce la farò..

Poi effettivamente per aggiornarla con catalyst è molto comodo, però almeno devo riuscire a farne una e che cazz...

----------

## tuxer

Posso dire con certezza quasi assoluta che catalyst mi ha rotto proprio i co*****

Prenderò spunto da questo howto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244837-highlight-livecd+howto.html

e mi sa che faccio prima!

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

quel post l'avevo notato anch'io.

ma speravo che catalyst fosse + "umano"... 

buona fortuna & buon lavoro!

facci sapere!

DV

----------

## tuxer

catalyst sarebbe ottimo, il problema è che non è per nulla interattivo e mi ha dato un sacco di problemi.

La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso cmq è stato questo

 *Quote:*   

> Error, cannot setup splash theme livecd-2005.0
> 
> None
> 
> None
> ...

 

Aveva praticamente finito e si pianta perchè non riesce a settare il tema, ho anche modificato alcune cose oppure tolto proprio ma niente da fare...[/quote]

----------

## tuxer

Comunque è stato utile questo sbattimento, adeso me lo faccio a mano e un po' alla volta faccio gli script, poi li uniamo al metodo xchris e altro che catalyst  :Very Happy: 

No vabbeh dai questi sono automatizzazioni del metodo manuale, catalyst è un altra cosa...

Ora sono allo stage 3, ma le glibc mi conviene compilarle con supporto a tutto o con userlocales??

E ci metto nptl e pic??

E dietlibc qualcuno le ha provate?

Mi sa che è un casino inutile per cui non provo...

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

>  Ora sono allo stage 3, ma le glibc mi conviene compilarle con supporto a tutto o con userlocales?? 
> 
> E ci metto nptl e pic?? 
> 
> E dietlibc qualcuno le ha provate? 
> ...

 

io direi: glibc tutto (deve essere universale, no?)

nptl, pic? non so cosa siano...

dietlibc? c'era un post nel forum... ma a che pro? tanto è un live cd, mica un live floppy!

 :Very Happy: 

ciao

DV

----------

## Sparker

Se metti nptl devi mettere anche nptlonly

Altrimenti ti installa 2 versioni di glibc.

----------

## tuxer

mmm ok niente nptl allora!

Ma per forzarlo a installare programmi non bastava aggiungere le voci al file world??

Mi dà solo errore ma non mi installa nulla...

----------

## tuxer

Sto compilando il kernel (ci ho messo reiser 4 con i gentoo-sources) però non capisco come fare a fare in modo che mi metta tutto modulare e builtin le cose necessarie.. Non c'è un config del cd live ufficiale di gentoo magari che non l'ho trovato??

----------

## tuxer

Ah sto provando a usare genkernel ma non fa quello che dovrebbe cioè mettermi dentro tutto...

C'è un modo per farlo?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *tuxer wrote:*   

> Non c'è un config del cd live ufficiale di gentoo magari che non l'ho trovato??

 

dopo che hai fatto boot da livecd di gentoo, nella directory /proc c'è il file config.gz, che puoi leggere con zless o zcat.

è la configurazione del kernel. provala copiandola nell'albero del kernel /usr/src/linux col nome .config

ciao

DV

----------

## cotlod

Ciao ragazzi, mi sto cimentando in catalyst e ho appena iniziato con una configurazione base,giusto x vedere di far partire un cd 'fatto da me' con l'aiuto di catalyst!

ho creato 1 snapshot, 1livecd-stage1 con i pacchetti come da manuale...

e infatti come dedurrete il problema sta nel livecd-stage2(per intenderci quello ke 'prepara' il kernel e l'initrd).

Da premettere ke non mi è completamente kiara l'impostazione 'boot/kernel/gentoo/config:' : cioè non riesco capire se devo dargli un percorso ke punta al mio file .config attuale o cosa(x ora ho impostato come la prima).

Cmq sia ora le impostazioni 'kernel' di catalyst sono settate come segue:

- boot/kernel: gentoo

- boot/kernel/gentoo/sources: gentoo-sources

- boot/kernel/gentoo/config: /usr/src/linux/.config

E ora vediamo l'errore: mi rifaccio al file genkernel.log all'interno della cartella /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/default/livecd-stage2-i686-2005.1/var/log/

 *Quote:*   

> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.5[0m
> 
> * Running with options: --no-mountboot --kerneldir=/usr/src/linux --kernel-config=/var/tmp/gentoo.config --minkernpackage=/usr/portage/packages/gk_binaries/gentoo-2005.1.tar.bz2 all --kernel-cc=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc --utils-cc=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc --no-udev
> 
> * Linux Kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r9[0m for x86[0m...
> ...

 

A questo punto c'è tutta la parte di configurazione ke vi risparmio..

e poi la parte dell'errore

 *Quote:*   

> * kernel: >> Cleaning...
> 
> COMMAND: make -j2 CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" clean
> 
> awk: linea progr.:2: fatale: non riesco ad aprire file `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9/include/linux/version.h' in lettura (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

Ho controllato il file 'version.h' ke non trova: ho cercato in /var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/default/livecd.../usr/src/linux-.../include/linux/ (nella cartella temporanea)

e in /usr/src/linux-.../include/linux/ (sul mio sistema) e ci sono entrambi

E poi c'è quello strano errore di mount (premettendo la mia dir /boot sta direttamente nel filesystem principale /)

Inoltre ovviamente non riesco proprio a decifrare 'ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...' : si riferisce all'impostazione ke do nel file .spec di catalyst o ad altro?

Spero di essere stato esaustivo e ke qualcuno possa aiutarmi!

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## cotlod

Up...sperando che catalyst venga 'compreso' da più utenti... :Very Happy: 

----------

## cotlod

up...possibile ke nessuno sa qualcosa?dai...vi prego!

----------

